# Old Tractor Seat Barstool (advise needed)



## Ryan172001 (Jun 4, 2019)

I am currently undertaking a project to construct 4 barstools all centred around old tractor seats. So far I have this first current design which involves the use of welded up lengths of chain, this is because I have a lot of this old chain and intend to use it on this project. The base is going to be made of laminated wood and a steel plate will attach to this to then support the welded chain. The sizes on this sketchup design are all made to suit the table that they will be sat around. 

However I am seeking some further advise from anyone who can help with information around a more suitable swivel devise which I want to be in place aswell as any other advice around strength, stability, ergonomics different design ideas that could look good aswell as any general advice or ideas.

ANY ADVICE IS APPRECIATED

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I did the same thing, used 4 cheap bar stools that had all I needed. Worked out pretty good!


----------



## Ryan172001 (Jun 4, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I did the same thing, used 4 cheap bar stools that had all I needed. Worked out pretty good!


did you do any modifications? or just attach the seats onto these?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I had to make up a wooden block to transition between the tractor seat bolt pattern and the bolt pattern on the stool pedestal. I cut and laminated to circular pieces of pine, drilled a hole in the cented to accept a carriage bolt for the seat and fastened the seat to the block, them fastened the unit to the stool base from the underside with the 4 supplied screws. I also had the seats made with the property name cased into them along with the name and year of manufacture of four of my tractors. This one is for "Oliver" a 1937 Cockshutt tractor! You can see the base configuration of the stool next to this one.


----------



## Ryan172001 (Jun 4, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I had to make up a wooden block to transition between the tractor seat bolt pattern and the bolt pattern on the stool pedestal. I cut and laminated to circular pieces of pine, drilled a hole in the cented to accept a carriage bolt for the seat and fastened the seat to the block, them fastened the unit to the stool base from the underside with the 4 supplied screws. I also had the seats made with the property name cased into them along with the name and year of manufacture of four of my tractors. This one is for "Oliver" a 1937 Cockshutt tractor! You can see the base configuration of the stool next to this one.
> View attachment 46029
> View attachment 46031


that looks awesome, thanks heaps for the advice


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

pogobill said:


> View attachment 46029
> View attachment 46031


So which came first...... the seat, or Big Pine ranch?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The Ranch was in the works long before the seats came.


----------

